# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Serve, delivery robot, self-driving technologies at on-demand delivery, Postmates Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Serve Robotics Inc.

Contributor - Phantom Auto Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Ford and Postmates Partner to Explore Self-Driving Technologies in 2018"

January 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Meet Serve, the newest member of the Postmates fleet"

December 13, 2018

"Postmates unveils Serve, a friendlier autonomous delivery robot"

by Josh Constine
December 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Postmates presents new NVIDIA Jetson AGX Xavier equipped delivery robot at GTC

Published on Mar 21, 2019




> Postmates, the on-demand delivery company that operates across the United States presented a new all-electric autonomous delivery robot equipped with the latest NVIDIA Jetson AGX Xavier module for autonomous machines at GTC19 Silicon Valley in San Jose.


serve.postmates.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "They say the new delivery service is a robot…"
But of course there is a human (many, possibly) in the loop

by Brendan Dixon
September 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Phantom Auto + Postmates autonomous delivery robots

Published on Sep 22, 2019




> Postmates uses Phantom Auto's software to remotely monitor, guide, or operate their fleet to ensure safe, on-time deliveries with a human touch.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Postmates’ Delivery Robots Have A Phantom Babysitter"

by Alan Ohnsman
September 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Postmates Serve - world's first socially-aware delivery robot

Oct 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

A friendly, autonomous robot that delivers your food | Ali Kashani

Jul 28, 2020




> Meet the friendly robot that could deliver your next burrito. Ali Kashani introduces us to Postmates' autonomous delivery robot and explains how it could help reduce carbon emissions and free up valuable real estate in cities everywhere. Learn more about how it was specially designed to navigate complex social interactions on busy sidewalks to bring you your food (and more) with joy.

----------


## Airicist

Robots will be used to deliver your food

Mar 3, 2021




> Mar.02 -- Ali Kashani, co-founder and chief executive officer of Serve Robotics, a new startup that Uber Technologies Inc. is spinning off from Postmates, discusses how robot food delivery works and when we can expect to see it being used universally. Uber will be a minority shareholder in Serve Robotics. Kashani speaks to Emily Chang on "Bloomberg Technology."

----------


## Airicist2

Skynet fights back: food delivery robot drives through LA crime scene

Sep 14, 2022




> A food delivery robot drove through a blocked-off crime scene in Los Angeles as police looked on.


"This robot crossed a line it shouldn’t have because humans told it to"

by Kirsten Korosec
September 16, 2022

----------

